# How to eat



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi, I was told yesterday that I'm predicted and told to follow a healthy diet. What is a healthy diet? So much conflicting advice.
My problem is I also suffer from fibromyalgia and suffer with continuous pain at varying levels. Pain makes me not eat. Forcing yourself to eat when it's the last thing you want to do is impossible. Having said that I hardly lose any weight. Could it be my interactive thyroid. Maybe I'm just falling apart and should just accept it. I also have copd (mildly) and ulcerative colitis ( in remission). I'm not feeling sorry for myself atall, plenty of people worse off. I just don't know how to tackle the latest diagnoses.
I do want to lose weight and would really appreciate any help.
I do not eat meat but do eat fish.
Thank you for any comments. Happy Christmas and New Year.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello Aggie and welcome to the forum. We are all here to help each other so do please ask any questions you have. As you seem to suggest that you are at risk I would hope that just a few changes to your diet would help. Basically as a diabetic we need to reduce the carbs. I just think carbs = sugar and sugar = high glucose levels so just by reducing carbs hopefully you can stave off you getting diabetes. Things like potatoes, pasta, rice and bread plus of course cakes, sweets etc. I’m sorry that you seem to have a number of other problems and only you will know which of these you are able to cut back on. Fish is excellent to have as are green leafy veg, eggs, cheese etc.
I’m sure others will be along with other suggestions but well done on coming to the forum as you are in a position that you can keep diabetes at bay with a few tweaks.
Happy Christmas to you x


----------



## Drummer (Dec 25, 2019)

Ah - a perfect excuse to eat salmon and scrambled egg on a bed of wilted spinach.
Healthy can mean a high carb diet - far too much starch for me on a healthy diet, and I can prove that by using a glucose meter - a very handy device for checking how a meal has affected an individual. I use a Tee 2 meter from spirit healthcare as it is fairly cheap to run.


----------

